# bed sharing moms...how do you stay warm?



## too_scared

We keep our bedroom 18 degrees and I normally cover up to my ears. Obviously that's not possible with LO in bed. I now have a light blanket that covers us both to his underarms and a heavier one on top that goes to my hips. I also put one arm (the one not around LO) through a sleeve of a sweater. I know I shouldn't be cold but I am cold to the point of not sleeping. 

How do you keep warm? DH suggested turning up the heat but I would rather not because the cooler temp seems to help lo's stuffy nose.


----------



## too_scared

Oh, to bed I wear a night time nursing bra (I have to to avoid a big mess), a tank top, my underwear, and thick socks. No socks definitely means no sleep. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel_C

When my LO was young, I wore a vest top that could be pulled down with a button up PJ top (the warm flannel ones, very sexy I know - La Senza had a good range!) and the PJ bottoms which were quite thick so used to keep me toasty. Obviously the buttons were mostly undone but it kept my arms and back warm.


----------



## Bean66

I did the same as Rachel. Vest and button up pj shirt. When it was really cold I wore a fleecy dressing gown. I have a zip up one from tkmaxx.

You could wear a hat if your ears are cold?


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ladies. 

Tonight I have Pj pants, a tank top and my open sweater. I'm perfectly comfortable. 

I guess I was just being stubborn. I hate wearing pants to bed, I hate how they ride up around my knees when I move :haha:

My ears aren't cold, I think it's just habit.

Now if I could only add some sleep to the mix...


----------



## twobecome3

I hate pants in bed too. normally we turn the AC off at night so I can sleep with nothing, but lately its been chilly as we've had a cold spell and the heats already been turned off for the summer :wacko: ive been using a regular blanket tucked around LO and my bottom half, then I drape one of her wee soft blankets over my shoulder and back :haha:


----------



## too_scared

I still have our light blanket over us (even with pants on). It is tucked into the foot of the bed so it can't get pulled up higher than his armpits. Then I put the arm I'm not laying on through the sleeve of my sweater and let the rest drape over my back. 

I don't know if I'm abnormal or what, but I really can't sleep if I'm either bit cold. 

We still have heat on. Our weather will be up and down until a least mid June. Friday was 29 with the humidity and now today and yesterday are -2 with the windchill. Lovely Newfoundland spring weather :haha:


----------



## MindUtopia

Our bedroom is about 18c as well. I wear a warm long sleeved shirt and use a duvet that I pull up under my daughter's arms and under my arm as well. I know you aren't 'supposed' to do this but I dress her appropriately and am very aware of her position all night. She doesn'tever move and even if she did my legs are below her and she can't slide down any. This worka for us and it's something we feel comfortable with.


----------



## too_scared

I use only a light blanket because that seems to be all he will tolerate. :haha: Even that he kicks off after a little while. If I cover him up again he will immediately kick it off. Silly boy. <3 He wears a long sleeve onesie and a sleeper on top.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Have you tried a sleeping bag so he can't kick it off? That way he shouldn't need any other banket really.

I also wore (wehn LO was a baby) a tight thermal henley type top so it buttoned down far enough to feed x


----------



## Rachel_C

I've actually always had a light quilt too. When LO was young, I had it just up to my waist, but as she got older I started covering her legs too. Now she's big so it's over her properly. When she doesn't want covering up (I always have to be covered but she doesn't like to be too warm), I sleep facing her with the quilt over me but I'm right at the edge of it so it covers my back and onto my shoulder but not down my front, which is where she is. My PJs and LO keep my front warm and I get to enjoy the quilt on my back!


----------



## too_scared

That's why I like my open sweater. It covers my exposed arm and my back but doesn't cover him. 

I only one sleep sack and it is still a little too big. Maybe too warm as well, it is quite thick. I tried to but more but can't find any anywhere. He never feels cold, even his hands are warm.


----------



## danijoanne

I cut the tags and pulled cord out of my dressing gown and put one arm through and drape it over me like a blanket and sophia used to snuggle under with me as it only went to her chest due to how we are positioned now she is a little woggle bum i still use dressing gown but sophia has her own blanket or sleeping bag.


----------



## danijoanne

Ah too scared i think what you do with your sweater is what i do with my dressing gown. Toasty warm, doesnt go over little one snd easy to feed in it


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :)

I think there is something wrong with me. I have started getting cold dressing the way I have been all along. :wacko: I think I'm abnormally cold. My husband doesn't even cover up and I'm freezing. :haha: I'm looking forward to warmer temps so I won't have to dress up like this. 

We attached his crib to our bed today so when his little sinus issue gets better he will move over there and I will be able to go back to my craziness and cover myself to my eyebrows. :haha:

I love him in bed with us but just right there in his own bed will make me happier, I think. I still worry with him in bed with us.


----------



## RomaTomato

I use my regular quilt when DD sleeps or naps with me. I don't bed share full time, just after DH gets up to go to work in the morning. Our bedroom is on the cool side as well. 

I always lay on my right side facing DD. I move the pillow to the left so I only have a small corner of it for my head. What I do with the quilt is this: I grasp the upper right corner of the duvet with my left hand and put it under my left arm towards my back, so the blanket is kind of wrapped around my left arm (which is on top). I sort of rest my left, blanket wrapped arm around DD. the blanket, and hence my left arm, is securely anchored under my arm so the blanket can't go over her face. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## too_scared

I am having a little trouble picturing that with my sleep deprived mind :haha:


----------



## Feronia

I don't do anything very differently, just pull the comforter up to my armpits and place LO's arms over it. If it's really cold I'll just wear a long sleeve shirt pulled up for boob access.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I sleep with a comforter and have dd on top of it instead of under it.She also sleeps in my arms so I know where she is at all times.


----------



## too_scared

When you say she sleeps in your arms what do you mean? I sleep with Finn in the crook of arm but I don't know if it is best. I want to do what is best for him <3


----------

